
The Secrets of White Collar Prisons - bane
http://dujour.com/article/inside-white-collar-prisons-bernie-kerik-jack-abramoff/38323/1
======
jimhefferon
This website is so advanced that it no longer displays. Its the logical next
step.

------
rwmj
There's no article at all, just a ridiculous website design.

Edit: You can downvote all you like, but the fact is this website needs
Javascript enabled to render text, which means its fundamentally broken.

------
dmschulman
A rich people's web magazine vindicates rich people who go to rich people's
prison. Shocking!

I'm sure someone got paid a lot of money to make their fantastic web design
and laughed all the way to the bank

~~~
joe_the_user
Yes,

The article says that "club fed" is a myth but presents really no evidence and
even someone quoted "you're doing easy time now, why run?" and some supervisor
mentions basketball courts and say "you can't have them rot", unlike a medium
or higher level prison, where rotting is exactly what's on the agenda. The
Federal Prison System discard rehabilitation as even one of it's ostensible
goals and so basically has punishment _only_ as it's default aim.

"Club Fed"? In relative terms, it still looks like that.

~~~
dmschulman
“The punishment should be the deprivation of freedom and liberty,” he says.
“But once you arrive at prison—I was shocked by the psychological punishment.”
This is unexpected. “You are constantly berated, degraded, demoralized,” he
says. “You’re herded like cattle.”

Sounds like he's really got it rough. Where did he end up for breaking the
law, in prison or something? I don't agree with the prison industrial complex
and what it does to regular human beings in the name of "rehabilitation" (or
profits), but complaining about being treated like a prisoner in prison is
ridiculous!

------
squozzer
Good luck to Kerik on his reform crusade. But now that he's an American dalit,
please forgive my pessimism.

~~~
pessimizer
Kerik's reform crusade is just material for a fresh-out-of-prison tour. He's
about as much of a Dalit as anybody who has congressmen helicoptering to his
prison for visits.

I hope he gets an opportunity for more hands-on study of the US prison system
soon.

------
bborud
what a horrible way to design a website.

~~~
semmem1
On 5 minutes of loading and counting. Its a great way to make me wonder the
secret of what is on that page.

~~~
erbo
I got "Service Unavailable" on that link. I guess we'll never know the
secrets...

------
DTWB
DoingTimeWithBernie.Blogspot.com: Bernie Kerik and The Secrets of White Collar
Prisons ...my take on DuJour article

------
DTWB
www.DoingTimeWithBernie.com This DuJour article was written as puff piece by
author to Bernie Kerik. Read what I say is the truth of Bernard Kerik's time
in Cumberland. Share it if you thought do too.....

